# nice little engine



## chuck foster (Feb 5, 2009)

here is a picture of a very nice little steam engine called a durham.
when this engine was purchased it was in very bad shape but after allot of work it now runs as good as it looks.
this engine belongs to a good friend of mine and on nice summer days i get to play with it ;D













chuck


----------



## Kludge (Feb 5, 2009)

Ooooh, pretty! Tell more, please!

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## cfellows (Feb 5, 2009)

That's a gorgeous engine, Chuck. Definitely causes me to have engine envy.

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice of your friend to share his toys Chuck.
Especially a toy that impressive.

Beautiful Engine!

Rick


----------



## itowbig (Feb 6, 2009)

wish i could make something that perdy. nice


----------



## NickG (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all,

This is a Durham / North Yorkshire traction engine. I know this because I am from County Durham in the UK! They are a very nicely proportioned engine and nice size in 2" scale.

Very nice example. :bow:

Nick


----------

